# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework >  مطالعه خطاهای متداول در ASP.NET

## Vahid_Nasiri

امیدوارم از این به بعد کسی سوال نپرسد : چرا برنامه ی من اجرا نمی شود!  :wink:

*(فایل مربوطه به روز شد)*

----------


## cpuman20

با سلام و عرض ادب
خیلی خوب بود دست استاد درد نکنه :flower:

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

آیا این پرمیشن ها رو روی wwwroot ست کردی؟
اگر اینکار رو کردی با قطعیت 100 درصد ( چون این بلا سر خودم اومده ) خدمت شما عرض کنم که تنها یک راه دارد
1- کل iis را uninstall کنید
2- سپس کل دایرکتوری inetpup را پاک کنید
3- با نصب مجدد iis تمام مجوزها درست دوباره ست می شود و دایرکتوری های مربوطه هم دوباره درست می شوند و جای نگرانی نیست ( فقط شما از کارتان بک آپ بگیرید )

تنظیم پرمیشن فقط روی دایرکتوری مجازی آنهم در مواردی که  دسترسی رایت ندارید باید صورت گیرد.
در ضمن این را هم بخاطر داشته باشید که اگر روی سیستم ادمین نباشد باز هم کاری از دستتان ساخته نیست.

موفق باشید.

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

حرف من رو گوش کن دوست عزیز!
کل عملیاتی که من گفتم 10 دقیقه بیشتر طول نمی کشد....
در ضمن تحت هیچ عنوان دستی روی WWWROOT پرمیشن ست نکن که لزومی ندارد

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

پرمیشن های لازم مربوط به توسعه گران و ادمین است به صورت فول
نباید اینها را کم و زیاد کرد

----------


## faramarz_s

این مشکل جدید را هنگام اتصال به دیتا بیس در ویندوز 2003 چکونه باید رفع نمود؟ :cry:  :cry:  :cry: 






---------------------------
		public string getConnectionStrFormWebConfig&#40;string getConnectionStrFromWebConfig&#41;
		&#123;
			// the best way for getting state from web.config 
			return System.Configuration.ConfigurationSettings.AppSett  ings&#91;getConnectionStrFromWebConfig&#93;; 
		&#125;
		//------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

		private void Page_Load&#40;object sender, System.EventArgs e&#41;
		&#123;
			TBinder&#40;&#41;;
		&#125;

		void TBinder&#40;&#41;
		&#123;
			
			string strCon = ConfigurationSettings.AppSettings&#91;"ConnStr"&#9  3;; 
			SqlConnection wg = new SqlConnection&#40;strCon&#41;; 
			
			SqlDataAdapter dtAdap1 = new  
				SqlDataAdapter&#40;"select * from tblNews ",wg&#41;; 
			  
			DataSet ds2 = new DataSet&#40;&#41;;
			dtAdap1.Fill&#40;ds2, "tblNews"&#41;;			
			
			DataGrid1.DataSource = ds2.Tables&#91;"tblNews"&#93;.DefaultView;
			DataGrid1.DataBind&#40;&#41;;
			//TextBox1.DataBind&#40;&#41;;			
		&#125;


Web config&#58;
&lt;appSettings>
    &lt;add key="ConnStr" value="server=Localhost;Connect Timeout=30;User ID=sa;Password=XXX;database=test" />
  &lt;/appSettings>
  

Server Error in '/test/Editor' Application. 
 
SQL Server does not exist or access denied. 
Description&#58; An unhandled exception occurred during the execution of the current web request. Please review the stack trace for more information about the error and where it originated in the code. 

Exception Details&#58; System.Data.SqlClient.SqlException&#58; SQL Server does not exist or access denied.

Source Error&#58; 

Line 70&#58; 			  
Line 71&#58; 			DataSet ds2 = new DataSet&#40;&#41;;
Line 72&#58; 			dtAdap1.Fill&#40;ds2, "tblNews"&#41;;			
Line 73&#58; 			
Line 74&#58; 			DataGrid1.DataSource = ds2.Tables&#91;"tblNews"&#93;.DefaultView;

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

SQL Server does not exist or access denied
یعنی اینکه یا نام سرور را اشتباه وارد کرده اید ( در کانکشن استرینگ ) و یا سرور در حال حاضر off است و یا اصلا وجود ندارد. در ضمن روی 2003 آیا سرویس پک 3 را نصب کرده اید یا خیر؟

----------


## faramarz_s

من که هم نام سرور که در اینجا test  می باشد و هم تصاویری دال بر خاموش نبودن و وجود قطعی سرور را برایتان گذاشته ام!!! :?  :?  :shock:  :cry:  :cry: 
در ضمن در مورد نصب:
1-نصب کردم ورژن پرسنال
2- نصب  کردم سرویس پک 3 را!
همه چیز درست بنظر میرسه! :shock: 
فکر کنم آخرش باید به ایکس پی برگردم. :cry:  :cry:  :cry:
یک نکته:من پس از نصب دات نت اسکویل را و سرویس پکش را نصب کردم.

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

یک مورد دیگر : windows authentication  را در تنظیمات اس کیو ال سرور به mix‌ تغییر دهید یعنی هم ویندوز و هم اس کیوال سرور  :wink:

----------


## faramarz_s

آنچه که تا الان بوده این است:من تغییری ایجاد نکرده ام:


 :cry:  :roll:  :!:
همانطور که ملاحظه می فرمایید مشکلی نیست!درست بوده! :cry:  :cry:

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

use sql server auth. را تیک بزن و سپس همان کاربر معروف sa را وارد کن.
این نوعی که الان نوشتی نوع مخصوصی از کانکشن استرینگ را می خواهد بر مبنای trusted یوزرها ....

----------


## faramarz_s

:roll:  :evil:  :cry:

----------


## faramarz_s

Server Error in '/test/Editor' Application. 
 
SQL Server does not exist or access denied. 
Description&#58; An unhandled exception occurred during the execution of the current web request. Please review the stack trace for more information about the error and where it originated in the code. 

Exception Details&#58; System.Data.SqlClient.SqlException&#58; SQL Server does not exist or access denied.

Source Error&#58; 

Line 70&#58; 			  
Line 71&#58; 			DataSet ds2 = new DataSet&#40;&#41;;
Line 72&#58; 			dtAdap1.Fill&#40;ds2, "tblNews"&#41;;			
Line 73&#58; 			
Line 74&#58; 			DataGrid1.DataSource = ds2.Tables&#91;"tblNews"&#93;.DefaultView;

Source File&#58; e&#58;\inetpub\wwwroot\test\editor\webform1.aspx.c  s    Line&#58; 72 

Stack Trace&#58; 

 :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

شما مشکلات وخیمی داری!  :mrgreen: 
از طریق اینترپرایز منیجر می تونی با اس کیو ال سرور و دیتابیس های آن کار کنی یا نه؟
-------------

خطای SQL Server does not exist or access denied.  این دلایل را می تواند داشته باشد و بس!
1- آیا sa روی دیتابیس دسترسی دارد؟
2- آیا اس کیو ال سرور up است؟ ( یعنی می تونی از طریق enterprise manager جداول دیتابیس خودت رو ببینی ؟ )
3- یکی از دو کانکشن استرینگ زیر را هم تست کن :

String connString="server=&#40;local&#41;; database=DB; uid=sa; password=;";
or 
String connString="server=127.0.0.1; database=DB; uid=sa; password=;";

4 - همچنین نام سرور را به
"&#40;local&#41;\Instance".  
تغییر بده و تست کن. اگر چند تا Instance تعریف کرده ای

5- اگر حالت فقط ویندوز است:
connString= "Data Source=Instance;Initial Catalog=DB;Integrated Security=SSPI;"
و یوزر باید دسترسی مدیریتی داشته باشد.

هیچ حالت دیگری هم ندارد.

----------


## faramarz_s

1-ببله
2-بله
3-استرینگها کاملا درست کار می کنند و مشکلی ندارند.
4-اینسنتسی تعریف نکرده ام.
5-حالت هر دوانه هستش :lol: 



در کوتاه مدت و بدون استفاده از وب کانفیگ(که البته خیلی مهمه و باید درست بشه) مشکل بنده حل شد.

**************************************************  ********************************
خدا الهی شما را در زندگی موفق کناد و هر گونه مشکلی را به طرز باور نکردنی از پیش پای شما بردارد :oops: 

**************************************************  ********************************

ولی جناب نصیری با 1000 درصد اطمینان در این بخش منتظر کرشمه های دیفالت (!)دات نت باشیم(م)! :wink:

----------


## faramarz_s

به جهت استفاده از ConnectionString در WebConfig همانطوری که گفتم مشکل وجود داره:

طریقی که دیتا کانکشن ایجاد می کنم:



مشکل مشخصه در محیط VS.NET Nدیتا بیس دیده نمی شود. :!: 
&lt;sessionState 
            mode="InProc"
            stateConnectionString="tcpip=127.0.0.1&#58;42424"
            sqlConnectionString="data source=127.0.0.1;Trusted_Connection=yes"
            cookieless="false" 
            timeout="20" 

در نهایت این نمونه اتصال جواب نمی دهد:
string strCon = ConfigurationSettings.AppSettings&#91;"ConnStr"&#9  3;; 
			SqlConnection wg = new SqlConnection&#40;strCon&#41;;
تشکر از صبر شما :oops:

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

استفاده از ابزار ویژوال اصلا توصیه نمی شود. همین موارد را به سادگی با کانشکن استرینگی که همه چیز آن مشخص است می توان نمایش داد و رفع اشکال کرد.
الان مشخص نیست سرور درست انتخاب شده یا نه و ... و.... و ....
کد نویسی بهتر است.

----------


## faramarz_s

> استفاده از ابزار ویژوال اصلا توصیه نمی شود.


حرف متینی هستش منتها استفاده از وب کانفیگ برای اتصال کلیه کانکشنها به یک دیتا بیس ربطی به ابزار ویژوال داره؟
متوجه این نمیشوم :oops: من کاملا کد نویسی کرده ام.اصلا تا حالا  از عناصر دیتا در toolbox استفاده نکرده ام! :wink: 
شما کافیه بفرمایید تصاویر کدوم قسمت از هر نرم افزار را باید بفرستم ، تا امر واضح تر بشه.
تشکر

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

در کد فوق من ConnStr را نمی بینم.  sessionState  ربطی به کار فعلی شما ندارد

----------


## addmean

استاد بزرگ جناب آقای نصیری
با سلام
من فایل آموزش ASP.NET شما را که بصورت PDF است داونلود کردم .دست شما درد نکند. از این بابت از شما بسیار تشکر میکنم. :flower: 
مشکلی که من قبلا هم با آن مواجه بودم و در اجرای یکی از مثالهای شما هم با آن مواجه شدم این است که وقتی یک دکمه روی صفحه قرار میدهم بعد از اجرای برنامه دکمه در براوزر نمایش داده نمی شود. روی چند دستگاه مختلف هم امتحان کردم همین مشکل را داشتم.
یک سوال دیگه این که وقتی برنامه را در حالت عادی اجرا میکنیم خطای عدم وجود debugger را میدهد مگر اینکه آنرا در حالت بدون دیباگ اجرا کنیم، اساسا آیا لازم است حالت دیباگر ویژوال استودیو فعال باشد و اگر نیاز است این برنامه در کدامیک از سیدی های ویژوال استیودیو دات نت قرار دارد؟

با تشکر مجدد.

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

هر دو مشکل شما ناشی از عدم مپ بودن دات نت فریم ورک به IIS‌ است. در این مورد در مقاله جهت نصب مجدد توضیح داده شده است.
موفق باشید

----------


## addmean

من مقاله رو پیدا نکردم، اگه میشه جاشو بهم بگین.
ممنون

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

منظورم همان مقاله ای بود که دانلود کردید:
http://www.barnamenevis.org/download.php?id=1059

----------


## addmean

جناب نصیری عزیز
من این مقاله را که در آن 12 خطای متداول را توضیح دادید چند بار خواندم و کلیه موارد را چک کردم ولی باز هم مشکل دارم.  :cry: 
1 - یکی همون موردی که دکمه ها نشون داده نمیشه.

2 - مورد دیگه این خطا هست که در زیر تصویر آن را می بینید :



3 - و خطای دیگه ای که با آن مواجه هستم این است :



آگه راه حلی دارد مرا از دانستن آن بی نصیب نگذارید.

ممنون  :oops:

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

بله ! می دونم. اون مقاله رو نوشتم تا نخوام هربار هم این خطاها رو توضیح بدم.

دلایل ایجاد خطای فوق:
1- اگر در شرکت شما با استفاده از پروکسی سرور دسترسی به اینترنت پیدا کرده اید در اینترنت اکسپلورر تیک مربوط به Bypass proxy server for local addresses  را فراموش نکنید.
2- اگر یادتان نیست اول IIS را نصب کردید بعد دات نت فریم ورک یا برعکس.... که صحیحش اول IIS است ، نگران نشوید. به مقاله مراجعه کنید و یکبار دیگر نحوه ی نصب مجدد دات نت فریم ورک را مرور و اجرا کنید. راه دیگر مپ کردن دات نت فریم ورک به IIS است. به صورت زیر:
به دایرکتوری \WIN\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322 مراجعه کنید و از طریق خط فرمان دستور regiss را با پرامتر i اجرا کنید (این مورد در MSDN هم ذکر شده. یعنی روی همین خطایی که ملاحظه می کنید دکمه ی help‌ را بفشارید و این دستور را به صورت *صحیح* از آنجا یادداشت و اجرا کنید)
3- دستکاری در فولدر WWWROOT هم سبب این امر می شود. اگر به صورت دستی تنظیمات آنرا عوض کرده اید یکبار IIS را عزل کنید. این فولدر را از بیخ پاک کنید و سپس IIS را مجددا نصب کنید. حالا دات نت فریم ورک را به IIS به روشی که گفته شد مپ کنید. 

هیچ دلیل دیگری هم ندارد.

مایکروسافت بعد از دیدن این همه خطای بی ربط ، در ورژن جدید ویژوال استودیو 2005  (البته نگارش بتای آن)، بجای IIS از یک وب سرور سرخود استفاده می کند و دیگر درگیر این مسائل نخواهید شد.

موفق باشید

----------


## addmean

نصیری عزیز
ممنون از راهنماییتان.
من مورد 2 رو با راهنمایی که فرمودید انجام دادم، ورژن فریم ورک من 1.1.4322.0 بود به همان مسیری که گفته بودید رفتم و انجام دادم...همه چی درست شد...*واقعا ممنون*. ببخشید از اینکه مجبور شدید موارد را دوباره برای من توضیح بدید. شرمنده کردید.
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

*فایل مقاله به روز شد.*

----------


## sh

> فایل مقاله به روز شد


کجاست ؟

----------


## jirjirakk

کتابخانه سایت

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

به اولین پست این تاپیک مراجعه کنید.

----------


## tele_hamid

سلام آقایان 
   به نظر شما من از دست این خطا چیکار کنم   




Server Error in '/WebBased_Lib' Application.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Configuration Error 
Description&#58; An error occurred during the processing of a configuration file required to service this request. Please review the specific error details below and modify your configuration file appropriately. 



Parser Error Message&#58; The located assembly's manifest definition with name 'WEBBAS~1' does not match the assembly reference.

Source Error&#58; 


Line 256&#58;                &lt;add assembly="System.EnterpriseServices, Version=1.0.5000.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a"/>
Line 257&#58;                &lt;add assembly="System.Web.Mobile, Version=1.0.5000.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a"/>
Line 258&#58;                &lt;add assembly="*"/>
Line 259&#58;            &lt;/assemblies>
Line 260&#58;


 :cry:  :cry:  :cry:

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

شما از اسمبلی (dll) کامپایل شده با نگارش قدیمی دات نت فریم ورک در برنامه دارید استفاده می کنید. 
دو راه دارید:
1- اگر سورس dll را دارید ، یک پروژه جدید باز کنید. این dll را دوباره کامپایل کنید و سپس آنرا در دایرکتوری bin برنامه خود کپی کنید.
2- اگر فقط dll است و سورس ندارید ، به سایت مربوطه آن مراجعه کنید و ورژن جدید را ابتیاع فرمایید!

----------


## mostafa1362

سلام
من چه کار باید بکنم که در اتصال به access در asp.net با error  مواجه نشوم و بر نامه اجرا شود

با تشکر

----------


## maryam_jamshid

برای رفع مشکل ذخیره کردن در بانکم در محیط    asp.net قسمت permissions در tab sharingمربوط به properties برنامه ام وجود ندارد.
لطفا کمکم کنید.

----------


## mahboobeh

سلام من با asp.net کار می کنم اما نمیدونم جرا امروؤ این خءا رو میده :v.s can not creat or open application because the web server on this computer not runing start the web server befor proceeding ىر ضمن وقتی وارى بخشiis میشوم ؤیر نام سیستم اسمweb sites هایی که ساختم وdifult web sites وجود ندارد ىر ضمن بخش خءاهای متىاول رو خوندم اما ىرست نشد خواهش می کنم منو راهنمایی کنید جون تا دو ماه بعد باید برنامه ام اماىه باشه

----------


## Asad.Safari

> برای رفع مشکل ذخیره کردن در بانکم در محیط    asp.net قسمت permissions در tab sharingمربوط به properties برنامه ام وجود ندارد.
> لطفا کمکم کنید.


در My computer به منوی Tools رفته و در آنجا گزینه Folder Option رو انتخاب نمایید
حال در پنجره Folder Options به برگه View رفته در لیست Advanced Settings گزینه Use simple file sharing (Recommended) را پیدا کنید
در صورتی که گزینه مذکور به حالت انتخاب شده بود، تیک آن را برداشته روی دکمه OK کلیک کنید. در غیر اینصورت دکمه Cancel را کلیک نمایید




فکر کنم مشکلاتان حل شود
 :موفق:

----------


## AspNet

> سلام من با asp.net کار می کنم اما نمیدونم جرا امروؤ این خءا رو میده :v.s can not creat or open application because the web server on this computer not runing start the web server befor proceeding ىر ضمن وقتی وارى بخشiis میشوم ؤیر نام سیستم اسمweb sites هایی که ساختم وdifult web sites وجود ندارد ىر ضمن بخش خءاهای متىاول رو خوندم اما ىرست نشد خواهش می کنم منو راهنمایی کنید جون تا دو ماه بعد باید برنامه ام اماىه باشه


وب سرورتون نصب هست ولی در حال اجرا نیست.
در قست Servise که در کنترل پنل admin قرار داره باید iis رو run  کنید.یعنی دکمه ی play رو بزنید..

----------


## mahboobeh

یه برنامه با asp.net نوشته شده حالا می خوام روی یه سیستم دیگه ازش اجرا بگیرم چطوری باید در wwwroot سیستم جدید براش دایرکتوری مجازی بسازم؟

----------


## فاطمه هاشمیان

این فایل کجاست ؟؟؟

----------


## javad3151

اینجا:
http://www.is-ws.net/vahid/asp_net_f...net_errors.zip

----------


## Seiied Salar

سلام
من زیاد از این انجمن ها استفاده نمی کنم چون قبلا چند پیام فرستاده بودم که بدون جواب ماندند . اما درخواستم این است که اگر کسی جواب مشکل مرا میداند لطفا راهنمائی کند .
مشکل :
استودیو دات نت من نمی تواند asp.net را اجرا کند.
ویندوز من سرویس پک دو است. 
قبل از نصب دات نت iis را هم نصب کردم . 
فایلی 125 مگابایتی را هم از مایکروسافت داونلود کردم اما نصب نشد.
مرورگر یک دیالوگ در جواب نشان میدهد که این فایل را داونلود میکند و مسیر میخواهد. در حالی که یک فایل asp.net است .
دوباره هم که میخواهم فریم ورک را نصب کنم ، این کار را نمی کند .
خواهشمندم کسی به سوال من جواب کامل بدهد .
ممنون

----------


## mRizvandi

سلام



> استودیو دات نت من نمی تواند asp.net را اجرا کند.
> ویندوز من سرویس پک دو است. 
> قبل از نصب دات نت iis را هم نصب کردم . 
> فایلی 125 مگابایتی را هم از مایکروسافت داونلود کردم اما نصب نشد.
> مرورگر یک دیالوگ در جواب نشان میدهد که این فایل را داونلود میکند و مسیر میخواهد. در حالی که یک فایل asp.net است .
> دوباره هم که میخواهم فریم ورک را نصب کنم ، این کار را نمی کند .


من یک بار این مشکل رو داشتم و آخرین راهی که انجام دادم و به نتیجه رسیدم این بود که مجددا VS.Net رو نصب کردم البته با پاک کردن و نصب مجدد.  :چشمک:

----------


## nasimnastaran

جناب آقای نصیری !
ضمن خسته نباشید ، تا حالا که نتوانستم سایت ذیل را باز کنم:

http://www.is-ws.net/vahid/asp_net_..._net_errors.zip
پیام :The page cannot be found ...........

----------


## hessam666

*منم نتونستم این فایل رو داونلود کنم*

----------


## Navid7h

این فایل رو کی میتونیم Download کنیم ؟؟؟

----------


## aidinwashere

فایل Upload شد.
(قابل توجه شما !!!)

----------


## My program is My Child

من در هنگامی که صفحه aspx را به صورت معمولی آپلود می کنم با خطای وب کانفیگ مبنی بر آف کردن Custom error مواجه می شوم و هنگامی که خط زیر را از فرم پاک می کنم خطا ظاهر نمی شود ولی فرم کار نمی کند آیا این خط ضروری است
<%@ Page CodeBehind="Subscriber.aspx.cs" Language="C#‎" AutoEventWireup="false" Inherits="BirjandEmrooz.Subscriber" %>
برای اجرای درست فرم باید چکار کرد

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

دوست عزیز!
فکر نمی کنید که در شناسایی فایل دچار اشتباه شدید!
Web.Config is not the aspx file

----------


## My program is My Child

خطا دقیقا مربوط به Inherits="BirjandEmrooz.Subscriber این قسمت در فایل Aspx می باشد البته روی سیستم لوکال مشکلی ندارد و مشکل روی هاست است

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

به احتمال زیاد، نسخه ی جدید فایل DLL کامپایل شده ی برنامه را آپلود نکرده اید.

----------


## secureid

سلام . آقا چه مشکلی پیش اومده که نمی شه فایل رو گرفت . انگار مسیرش عوض شده . یا از روی هاست برداشتنش

----------


## karimi84

سلام
این لینکه که کار نمی کنه
( فایل zip(

----------


## DataMaster

لطفا لینک رو چک کنید
مرسی

----------


## xxxmmm

من مدام با این پیغام مواجه میشم :
Server Application Error
The server has encountered an error while loading an application during the processing of your request. Please refer to the event log for more detail information. Please contact the server administrator for assistance.

iis رو هم پاک کردم و inetpub رو 
و دوباره iis را نصب کردم اما باز مشکل حل نشد

می شه لطف کنید راهنمایی بفرمایید
با تشکر






> آیا این پرمیشن ها رو روی wwwroot ست کردی؟
> اگر اینکار رو کردی با قطعیت 100 درصد ( چون این بلا سر خودم اومده ) خدمت شما عرض کنم که تنها یک راه دارد
> 1- کل iis را uninstall کنید
> 2- سپس کل دایرکتوری inetpup را پاک کنید
> 3- با نصب مجدد iis تمام مجوزها درست دوباره ست می شود و دایرکتوری های مربوطه هم دوباره درست می شوند و جای نگرانی نیست ( فقط شما از کارتان بک آپ بگیرید )
> 
> تنظیم پرمیشن فقط روی دایرکتوری مجازی آنهم در مواردی که  دسترسی رایت ندارید باید صورت گیرد.
> در ضمن این را هم بخاطر داشته باشید که اگر روی سیستم ادمین نباشد باز هم کاری از دستتان ساخته نیست.
> 
> موفق باشید.

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

تمامی مواردی که جناب نصیری قبلا فرمودند صحیح است.
تنها جهت اطمینان بیشتر، 2 مرحله ی دیگر را نیز انجام دهید.
1) فایل comsvcs.dll موجود در پوشه ی System32 را رجیستر کنید.
2) در Run، عبارت DCOMCNFG را تایپ کنید.
در فرمی که ظاهر می شود، بر روی Component Services کلیک کنید و با راست کلیک کردن بر روی My Computer از زیر مجموعه ی Computers، گزینه ی Properties را انتخاب کنید.
در سربرگ Default Properties و از قسمت Default Impersonation Level مطمئن شوید که گزینه ی Identity انتخاب شده است.

مورد خاص دیگری ندارد.
موفق باشید.

----------


## meh_secure

سلام 
لینک کار نمی کنه.
ماهم خیلی منتظریم.
اگه ممکنه آدرس جدید رو بدین یا اگر از دوستان کسی فایل رو داره قرار بده که استفاده کنیم .

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

انجام شد.
از تاپیک اصلی داونلود کنید.
موفق باشید.

----------


## ZAHRA2005

> امیدوارم از این به بعد کسی سوال نپرسد : چرا برنامه ی من اجرا نمی شود!  :wink:
> 
> *(فایل مربوطه به روز شد)*


مقاله شما رو خوندم عالی بود برنامه من خطای هفتم رو میده-configuration error-

Line 37:            by Microsoft that offers a single logon and core profile services for member sites.
Line 38:     -->
Line 39:     <authentication mode="Windows" /> 
چه طوری این مشکل رو میشه حل کرد.من این برنامه روی کامپیوتر دیگه  نیز اجرا بشه.
در مورد ایجاد virtual directoryتوضیح بدین خیلی ممنون میشم.

----------


## سار

چرا در زمان ایجاد یک پروژه جدید این Error تولید میشه؟

----------


## k_m

با سلام 
من یک مشکل در تنظیمات IIS  دارم نمی دونم چه جوری میشه اونو رفع کرد.من سایتم رو وقتی با vs.net2005 اجرا می کنم به طور کامل اجرا میشه و کاملا درست کار می کنه فقط یک خطا در web.config   بهم می ده ، با ان متن :

It is an error to use a section registered as allowDefinition='MachineToApplication' beyond application level.  This error can be caused by a virtual directory not being configured as an application in IIS.	
الان مشکل من اینه که وقتی سایت رو بدون vs و از  طریق  IIS اجرا می کنم خطای با این متن روبهم می ده :
Failed to access IIS metabase		
اگه کسی میدونه بگه چه کار باید بکنم .ممنون

----------


## ali_yousefian19

سلام خسته نباشین
من وقطی پروژه ام را از مسیر زیر اجرا میکنم ارور شماره ی 4 را میده در صورتی من وفتی ار توی ویژوال استدیو اجرا میکنم برنامه اصلا ارور نمیده.
کاری که شما توفایل  ارورها هم داده بودین انجام دادم اما فایده نداشت.
در ضمن من با ویژوال  استدیو 2005 کار میکنم.

control panel-administrator tools-IIs
با تشکر

----------


## mehrdad_t

سلام دوستان

من با Asp.net Web Site Administration Tool  مشکل دارم .
نمیتونم user اضافه کنم .
از پسوردم ایراد های نامربوط میگیره !

====>
*Password length minimum: 7. Non-alphanumeric characters required: 1.*====>

حالا 20 کاراکتری باشه , یا عدد باشه یا حرف یا مخلوط,فرقی نمیکنه .همین رو میگه !

ROLE ها رو هم قبلآ درست کردم .
مشکل کجاست ؟

----------


## AspNet

ببین پسورد رو این بذار ببین چی میشه

abcd.44

یعنی یکی از کاراکترها باید از الفبا یا عدد نباشه مث نقطه

----------


## ali_yousefian19

سلام
جواب اوون یکی مشکلمون را که ندادین کامپیوترم ناراحت شده و یک مشکل دیگه میگیره d:
در ویژوال من تا میخوام یک پروژه را ران کنم این ارور را میگیره (هر پروژه ای)
نگته: تا دیروز هیچ مشکلی نداشت

----------


## rezaei manesh

> چرا در زمان ایجاد یک پروژه جدید این Error تولید میشه؟


من هم همین خطا رو دارم که متنش اینه:
the web serverreported the dollwing error when attempting to create or open the web project located at the following URL:'http//localhost/MyProjectName'.the server returned an invalid or unrecognized response

این رو هم امتهان کردم  aspnet_regiis /i
دات نت فرم ورک رو هم دوباره نصب کردم 
این فایل شما رو هم خوندم چیزی دستگیرم نشد
یه نکته همه درایوهای من fat32 هستش
چکار کنم
این موضوع رو توی ان تاپیک هم مطرح کردم http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=41545

----------


## skywork

با عرض سلام خدمت جناب آقای نصیری

من مشکل ساخت کوئری برای بانک اطلاعاتی دارم و نمی دونم چگونه درست کنم  در محیط    ASP.NET راهنماییم کنید
درضمن من هر بار که محیط آی اس پ خراب می شه مجبورم دوباره محیط رو باز سازی کنم  و بعد مشکل اتصال پیدا میکنه و من مجبورم به طور کامل از دات نت خارج شم ...................
OleDbDataAdapter1.fill(dataset11)

و همچنین محیط رو به گونه ای طراحی کردم که بصورت چند تکس باکس در بالا برای نشان دادن محتویات بانک و چند باتون ابتدا و انتها و بعدی و قبلی قرار دادم ولی وقتی کدی که برای آن باتون نوشتم محتویات رکورد بعدی را نشون نمیده ..... برای باتون
DIM POSITION AS INTEGER
DIM ID AS STRING
POSITION =0
ME.VIEWSTATE("POSITION")=POSITION
ID = DATASET11.TABLES(0).ROWS(POSITION).ITEM("AU_ID") 
DATAVIEW1.ROWFILTER ="AU_ID = '" & ID &"'"
TEXTBOX1.DATABINDING()
LABEL3.TEXT=POSITION + &" OF " &DATASET11.TABLES(0).ROWS.COUNT
--------------------
AHASBCB@YAHOO.COM
AHASBCB@NOAVAR.COM

----------


## morycom

سلام 
منم یه مشکل  با Microsoft.Office.Interop.Word دارم 
این سایت قراره یه فایل word رو از بانک بخونه و اونو تو یه پوشه ذخیره کنه و بعد یه تغییراتی توش بده و بعد دوباره ذخیرش کنه  
وقتی با خود دات نت اجرا می کنم هیچ مشکلی نداره ولی وقتی سایت رو publish می کنم و ازش استفاده می کنم خطای زیر رو میده 
وقتی توی یه سیستم دیگه اجراش میکنم که فقط دات نت فریم ورک 3.5 داره از کد (assembly مربوط به  dll ورد که داخل webconfig هست ) oxh ld 'dvi





Server Error in '/' Application.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Retrieving the COM class factory for component with CLSID {000209FF-0000-0000-C000-000000000046} failed due to the following error: 80070005. 
Description: An unhandled exception occurred during the execution of the current web request. Please review the stack trace for more information about the error and where it originated in the code. 

Exception Details: System.UnauthorizedAccessException: Retrieving the COM class factory for component with CLSID {000209FF-0000-0000-C000-000000000046} failed due to the following error: 80070005. 

ASP.NET is not authorized to access the requested resource. Consider granting access rights to the resource to the ASP.NET request identity. ASP.NET has a base process identity (typically {MACHINE}\ASPNET on IIS 5 or Network Service on IIS 6) that is used if the application is not impersonating. If the application is impersonating via <identity impersonate="true"/>, the identity will be the anonymous user (typically IUSR_MACHINENAME) or the authenticated request user. 

To grant ASP.NET access to a file, right-click the file in Explorer, choose "Properties" and select the Security tab. Click "Add" to add the appropriate user or group. Highlight the ASP.NET account, and check the boxes for the desired access.

Source Error: 

An unhandled exception was generated during the execution of the current web request. Information regarding the origin and location of the exception can be identified using the exception stack trace below. 

Stack Trace: 


[UnauthorizedAccessException: Retrieving the COM class factory for component with CLSID {000209FF-0000-0000-C000-000000000046} failed due to the following error: 80070005.]
sadere_pishnevic.darje_emza() +42
sadere_pishnevic.btn_sabt_emza_Click(Object sender, EventArgs e) +819
System.Web.UI.WebControls.Button.OnClick(EventArgs e) +105
System.Web.UI.WebControls.Button.RaisePostBackEven t(String eventArgument) +107
System.Web.UI.WebControls.Button.System.Web.UI.IPo stBackEventHandler.RaisePostBackEvent(String eventArgument) +7
System.Web.UI.Page.RaisePostBackEvent(IPostBackEve ntHandler sourceControl, String eventArgument) +11
System.Web.UI.Page.RaisePostBackEvent(NameValueCol lection postData) +33
System.Web.UI.Page.ProcessRequestMain(Boolean includeStagesBeforeAsyncPoint, Boolean includeStagesAfterAsyncPoint) +1746




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Version Information: Microsoft .NET Framework Version:2.0.50727.1433; ASP.NET Version:2.0.50727.1433

----------


## meisam3322

ممنون از فایلی که واسه دانلود گذاشتین

----------


## alimah

Error 10 Cannot convert type 'System.Web.UI.WebControls.Image' to 'System.Web.UI.WebControls.FileUpload' c:\Users\shooshi\documents\visual studio 2010\WebSites\WebSite31\Default.aspx.cs 41 30 c:\...\WebSite31\
برای حل این خطا چکار کنم.

----------


## MOJTABAATEFEH

با سلام
دوستان عزیز من مدت زیادی نیست با ASP کار میکنم لطفا بفرمایید این خطا مربوط به چیست؟

با تشکر

----------


## yahoo512

سلام
 بعضی از صفحات وب من با این خطا روبرو میشن
*Version Information: Microsoft .NET Framework Version:4.0.30319; ASP.NET Version:4.0.30319.17929*
چطور میشه آنرا برطرف کرد؟
ممنون

----------

